# 28laws/420/2"lift



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

couldnt find a specific answer but i wanna put some 28"laws on the wifes 07' 420 manual shift...it has a 2"lift is why i ask so do you guys think it will clear without having to call the butcher?......TIA


----------



## brute w/hemi (Oct 15, 2009)

Shouldn't have to trim at all. One of the guys that rides with us has the same setup except I think his is an 08.


----------



## biggen (Sep 24, 2009)

they will clear but the 2in lift will add stress to the u joint on the driveshaft with the laws done replaced one with some swampwitches


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

huh...guess anything can fail...ive had the lift for 2years runnin 27"mud machines....havent broke nothin yet knock on wood...i wouldnt trade this thing for nuthin...brute breaks everytime i ride so far...lol


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

you shouldnt have to trim anything, maybe a small bit in the rear finder if that. you may find that it has a hard time turning em in the thick stuff, without doin some mods, exhaust,gr,programer.


----------

